Ask HN: Engineering managers, what tools do you use? - luxurytent
======
jonaldomo
I made this!

Android
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.jmoses.manu...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.jmoses.manus.play)

Apple [https://apps.apple.com/us/app/team-
lead/id1466421445?mt=8](https://apps.apple.com/us/app/team-
lead/id1466421445?mt=8)

Here is blog article describing it:
[https://www.jmoses.co/2019/07/08/software-engineering-
manage...](https://www.jmoses.co/2019/07/08/software-engineering-manager-
guide-measuring-performance.html)

